# How to unlock reflex mirror for Nikon FE2?



## telex95 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum and I'm also new to manual cameras.  I bought a Nikon FE2 a couple of days ago, and I noticed the reflex mirror is locked.  So my question is, how do I unlock it? I've read the manual and also looked it up on the web, but I couldn't find the answer.  Can anyone please help me?
Thanks in advance,
Sofia


----------



## malachite (Jun 9, 2004)

All I know is the FE has a different way of locking up the mirror via 2 different bulb settings. Might be something with that but I'd just be guessing. Try here........


----------



## mikerfns (Jun 10, 2004)

Try setting the shutter speed dial to M250 to see if the shutter will fire and the mirror will drop. You may need to first wind the fim advance to cock the shutter.

If that works, the likely culprit is weak batteries. Buy a pair of fresh SR44/LR44  or MS76 button cells and try them before sending the camera to a repair shop. Weak cells will cause the electronics to "lock up" with the FE/FG/FA series cameras. The "mirror stuck in up position" is a classic sympton of that affliction. (Unfortunately it can also be a sign of a terminal electronics problem. :cry

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## telex95 (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks so much for both of your help.  Mike, I looked up on that website, but I couldn't find anything about the reflex mirror.  However, it has extensive instructions on how to use the camera, so that was a very interesting read.  

Malachite, I think that could be the problem, because when I bought the camera, the sales rep said the batteries were weak and she gave me new ones to replace.  I'll try that when I get home tonight...I'm at work right now..hehe..


----------

